# Advice About Watch Repair Course?



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello campers! For the last year or so I've been thinking of doing a watch repair course but can find very little, if anything, in London. Any ideas? At the tender age of 50 and with a family I cannot afford to drop out and go off out of town to school. Are there any correspondence courses that are worth while? All input greatly appreciated!


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

The only one I know of nr London is in Essex. Have a look here


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Cheers Markybirch. I was already aware of this one but as I live in South London (Herne Hill) I am trying to avoid the intensive travel required (a 6 mile return cab journey at the far end plus trains). Some say that "Love ain't nothing but sex misspelled" but up against the wall and smitten beyond redemption with the mechanical wristwatch well may drive me onto that train! Staggering that, being London, a capitol city, there are not more local classes available. Funny old world. Thanks again and keep your windows clean!!

Drum2000


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

There is an on-line course available, HERE


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The current economic climate is such that if you could find another 5 to 7 folks who were interested in your local neck of the woods, you could ask your local authority Further Education provider to set up a course for you. Where a single tutor is involved (as this would be) around 8 students makes a course viable - more than that and the FE folks would be delighted. :yes:

Edinburgh FE actively encourages "new" courses on this basis, but if you don't make the numbers, then there's no course. Might be worth a try even on the forum here? Any want to join in locally to make this happen? :to_become_senile:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Mel! I'll look into that. Feenix, I'll look at the course when I get in this evening. My hat is doffed to you both!


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Drum2000 said:


> Hello campers! For the last year or so I've been thinking of doing a watch repair course but can find very little, if anything, in London. Any ideas? At the tender age of 50 and with a family I cannot afford to drop out and go off out of town to school. Are there any correspondence courses that are worth while? All input greatly appreciated!


Also, take a look here

http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/board,19.0.html. Scroll down to "THE SCWF FREE WATCHMAKING SCHOOL"

Kind regards

Dave


----------

